# [OT] ppp disconnected bei hoher belastung

## dalu

Tag

Das Problem besteht schon seit ich gentoo drauf hab , also seit ca. mein regdatum auf diesem Board. Es tritt regelmäßig auf, und öfter bei starker Nutzung.. gerade in dieser Sekunde wieder.

Ich habe einen pppmonitor als dockbar, an dem kann ich die länger laufzeit des ppp prozesses sehen (und andere dinge). Da ich eine dynamische IP habe, kann ich auch mit ifconfig überprüfen.

Das Problem ist , wie es auch in der Überschrift steht, ppp stirbt bei höherer Bandbreitennutzung.

Ich nutze adsl-start um mich zu verbinden, packetgröße ist standard für adsl.

Der PC ist direkt mit dem Modem verbunden.

Apache läuft, anhand der logs sehe ich keine verbindung mit dem problem, andere listening ports die von außen erreichbar wären habe ich nicht.

Das Problem tritt auch häufger auf wenn mehrere prozesse gleichzeitig mit "dem internet" kommunizieren.

Netzwerkkarte:

3Com 905C-TX

Modul:

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

Aktuell läuft mldonkey 2.5.4

xmms 1.2.8-r2

mozilla 1.5

sylpheed-claws 0.9.6

quanta 3.1.4

licq 1.2.6

ppp aktuell

automatische trennung nach xmin ist nicht aktiv

das problem tritt in unregelmäßig zeitabständen auf, und um mich noch einmal zu wiederholen, nahezu 100% sicher wenn mehrere prozesse aufs inet zugreifen.

noch eine anmerkung:

als ich vor monaten ein problem mit dsl hatte, und der technische kundendienst meinte es sei beseitig, hatte ich als der mitarbeiter noch am telefon war, versucht mit adsl-start bzw adsl-connect dann eine verbindung herzustellen, was nicht funktionierte. Nach Windows umgebootet, versucht eine verbindung herzustellen, und es funktionierte auf anhieb (schlabbach treiber) , erst dann konnte ich mit gentoo wieder ins netz.

seltsam was?

tipps, lösungen?

edit: kernel 2.4.20

----------

## phixom

ich schliesse mich an.

habe genau dasselbe Problem. Manchmal stirbt die Verbindung auch einfach so.

Das grösste Problem ist allerdings, das ich hinterher keinen reconnect mehr bekomme sondern erst das modem neu starten muss.

----------

## MatzeOne

*hust*

das problem hab ich, wenn ich ganz ganz ganz viele verbindungen versuche in kurzer zeit aufzubauen....

der pc ist über ein dsl-router mit dem dsl-modem verbunden und der router übernimmt praktischerweise den verbindungsaufbau  :Wink: 

----------

## Wildhoney

Das ist der hohe outgoing traffic ins Inet, die Leitung packts einfach nimma und aus die maus, die Loesung heisst QoS :)

----------

## phixom

Dann verrate mir mal, wie bei einem HTTP download oder mehreren parallelen ein so hoher outgoing traffic zustandekommen soll? Dafür sollten doch die 256 kbit/s upstream alle mal reichen?

Wie gesagt bei mir tritt das Problem auch nach längerer Verbindungsdauer 3-4 Tage oder so auf.

Ich habe jetzt mal die MTU von 1412 auf 1300 runtergesetzt, mal sehen ob das hilft. Es schränkt zwar etwas den durchsatz ein, aber lieber ne stabile Leitung.

gruss

phixom

----------

## Wildhoney

Also bei dalu sieht es nach dem outgoing Traffic aus, liegt sicher am mldonkey. Der kann einfach nicht seinen Traffic den er verursacht selbst beschraenken. Dazu kommen dann vielleicht noch die vielen Connections.

phixom: bei dir scheint es sich um ein anderes Problem zu Handeln. Erklaere dich mal genauer. :) War ja schliesslich nur ein schuss ins blaue mit dem outgoing Traffic. Hatte irgendwie angenommen das du auch den mldonkey laufen hast.

 *Quote:*   

>  ich schliesse mich an.
> 
> habe genau dasselbe Problem. ...

 

Das sagt nicht unbedingt viel aus, oder? :)

Also:

Welcher Provider? Was fuer ne Connection? Verbindungsdauer 3-4 Tage? hoert sich bei mir nicht nach normalem DSL an das alle 24h Zwangsdisconnectet. Hast dich auch mal mit deinem Modem beschaeftigt? Firmware upgrades? Oder einfach mal beim Provider nachgefragt? Sonst nix am laufen? nur HTTP? Mal den Traffic ueberwacht um zu sehen was so durch die Leitung geht (ich bezieh mich jetzt erstmal auf die Menge, nicht auf die Protokolle)?

Greetz,

Wildhoney

----------

## phixom

Hi

 *Wildhoney wrote:*   

> Also bei dalu sieht es nach dem outgoing Traffic aus, liegt sicher am mldonkey. Der kann einfach nicht seinen Traffic den er verursacht selbst beschraenken. Dazu kommen dann vielleicht noch die vielen Connections.
> 
> phixom: bei dir scheint es sich um ein anderes Problem zu Handeln. Erklaere dich mal genauer.  War ja schliesslich nur ein schuss ins blaue mit dem outgoing Traffic. Hatte irgendwie angenommen das du auch den mldonkey laufen hast.
> 
>  *Quote:*    ich schliesse mich an.
> ...

 

Also ich habe den Eindruck, das bei einem DSL-Dauerconnect, die Verbindung immer lahmer wird. Dann flieg ich ab und zu raus und rp-pppoe schafft keinen Reconnect mehr.

Nur ein ModemReset und evtl noch ein Rechnerneustart hilft.

Ich habe noch nie eine Tauschbörsensoftware installiert gehabt. Ja solche Leute gibts auch.

Musik könnte man sich auch anderweitig besorgen und exotische Sachen guter Qualität gibts eh nicht dort.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> Welcher Provider? Was fuer ne Connection? Verbindungsdauer 3-4 Tage? hoert sich bei mir nicht nach normalem DSL an das alle 24h Zwangsdisconnectet. Hast dich auch mal mit deinem Modem beschaeftigt? Firmware upgrades? Oder einfach mal beim Provider nachgefragt? Sonst nix am laufen? nur HTTP? Mal den Traffic ueberwacht um zu sehen was so durch die Leitung geht (ich bezieh mich jetzt erstmal auf die Menge, nicht auf die Protokolle)?
> ...

 

Provider: qsc ( qdsl-home )

Connection: 1024/256

kein Zwangconnect, das war mir wichtig, da ich die IP mehr oder weniger fest haben will.

Ausserdem ist qsc einer der wenigen, der mir DSL anbieten kann, ohne das ich dazu zwangweise einen Telefonanschluss nehmen muss den ich gar nicht benötige. Ok genug von der Fastwerbung  :Smile: 

Modem darf/kann ich nicht upgraden, weil es dem Provider gehört, habe aber schon ein neues bekommen, da das Alte nicht mehr wollte. Diesmal ist es kein Lucent- Celllpipe, mit dem Typ haben auch schon viele Bekannte schlechte Erfahrungen.

Also die Trafficmenge ist überschaubar. Wenn ich nicht mal gerade wieder irgend ne grössere Datei per http über Mozilla runterladen muss, weil man da nur noch via javascript rankommt, sind es eigentlich die regelmässigen Updates der gentoo rechner bei mir + weitere andere FTP-transfers. Nebenher läuft noch'n NTV- oder Radiolivestream, da ich keine TV/Radiogeräte besitze. Dann hab ich noch 1-2 ssh Konsolen offen. Also nichts, was man nicht überwachen könnte.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Greetz,
> 
> Wildhoney

 

grüsse

phix0m

----------

## Wildhoney

Hmm, 

ich hab mal ein bissel gegoogle'd und wie es scheint bist du nicht der einzige der komische Probleme mit qdsl hat. Zwar Unterscheiden sich die Hardware Setups und Betriebssystem, aber es laeuft immer auf das selbe hinaus. Disconnects und Modemabstuerze. Mir faellt im mom auch nix besonderes ein was dir helfen koennte, aber ein paar Tips hab ich noch.

Koenntes mal die Netzwerkkarte wechsel, vielleicht spinnt dein Treiber, bzw. mal die Konfig Options deiner Karte anschauen und versuchen ein bissel zu tweaken. Maybe mal statt auf AutoNeg auf 10baseT-FD stellen

vielleicht liegt auch eine leitungsstörung vor, weil im gleichen kabelstrang jemand ein altes impulswahl-telefon benutzt oder einige DSL leitungen direkt nebeneinander geschaltet sind und sich mitunter gegenseitig stören. (im Inet gefunden)

vielleicht ist dein Splitter auch kaputt und da ist der Wurm drin, austauschmoeglichkeit?

Mehr faellt mir leider nicht ein, hoffe bekommst es in den griff,

Wild

----------

## phixom

Netzwerkkarte austauschen ist schlecht, weil eine ist onboard und die andere musste ich an der Metallhalterung zurechtsägen, damit sie in das flache gehäuse passt, was ich nutze. Das will ich ungern hergeben, weil da ein aufeinander abgestimmtes System drin ist, was wenig Strom schluckt.

Ich habe schon die beiden Karten untereinander vertschauscht ( eine ist via-rhine, die andere rtl8139) mit der via-rhine, kam irgendwie gar kein connect zustande.

Das mit auto-neg umstellen wäre noch idee, dazu müsste ich mir erstmal nen Floppy-lw organsieren um das dosprog zu starten, oder gibts da auch nen linux tool für?

Leitungsstörung durch direkt nebeneinander liegende Leitung wäre ne möglichkeit.

In der Nachbarwohung liegt auch DSL, allerdings über die Telekom.

Splitter schliesse ich aus, weil es gibt keinen. QDSL kommt über ne Separate Leitung.

Mal sehen, was sich mit dem neuen Kernel so tut. Bis jetzt läuft alles seit 20 h recht i.o.

gruss

phixom

----------

## Wildhoney

 *Quote:*   

> Das mit auto-neg umstellen wäre noch idee, dazu müsste ich mir erstmal nen Floppy-lw organsieren um das dosprog zu starten, oder gibts da auch nen linux tool für?

 

mii-tool

Good Luck,

Wild

----------

## dalu

 *Wildhoney wrote:*   

> Das ist der hohe outgoing traffic ins Inet, die Leitung packts einfach nimma und aus die maus, die Loesung heisst QoS 
> 
> Also bei dalu sieht es nach dem outgoing Traffic aus, liegt sicher am mldonkey. Der kann einfach nicht seinen Traffic den er verursacht selbst beschraenken. Dazu kommen dann vielleicht noch die vielen Connections. 
> 
> 

 

Nein, hab den upload auf 8kbps beschränkt, und es passiert ja nicht nur wenn mldonkey läuft.

Die Frage ist doch, warum packet es Windows ohne QoS ohne Probleme, selbst bei Stundenlanger dauermaximalbelastung im upstream mehreren 1000 verbindungen, 20 tasks die gleichzeitig verbindungen herstellen wollen. Warum geschieht es bei meinem kumpel mit suse nicht obwohl er die selbe hardware hat (netzwerkkarte/modem) . 

Nunja, ich denke mit den vielen connections hast du recht, trotz allem ist das nur ein symptom und nicht die krankheit selber, ich mein, will ich mich wirklich beschränken und aufpassen das ich ja nicht zu viele connections mach da sonst der link stirbt? ich denke nicht  :Smile: 

naja , am besten wir sein ich schalte mal den debug mode von 3c59x an und seh was dransteht, ich meld mich wieder, trotzdem danke für die tips

----------

## kamazu

auch ich habe das Problem, es ist aber Betriebssystem(gentoo, xp) und Neztwerkkarten (dfe 530tx, realtec) unabhängig. Auch konnte ich die keinen Zusammenhang mit hohem Traffic finden. Falls irgendjemand eine Lösung finded, bitte unbedingt hier Posten.

solong Manu

----------

## MrMagic

Tach auch,

muss mal schnell meinen Senf dazugeben  :Smile:  Also ich hab hier tdsl aber die wg unter meiner hat qsc. Die hatten genau die gleichen Probleme, zuvor mit Debian und dann mit Gentoo. Da war es aber ganz offensichtlich so das es nicht am BS oder am Rechner lag. Das Problem war das Modem. Nach einigen Telefonaten mit qsc haben die (zuvor natuerlich Leitungstest, Bandbreite begrenzt etc...) endlich auch gemeint das es das Modem sein koennte. QSC hat dann ein neues geschickt. Vorher wars nen Lucent Cellpipe. Seit das neue Modem da ist geht alles glatt. Leitung steht und bleibt auch bestehen  :Smile:  Kann echt nicht sagen ob das euch weiterhilft, aber die Symtome waren exakt die gleichen und alles rumstellen Netztwerkkarten tauschen conf Dateien veraendern hat alles nichts geholfen, das *drecks* (sorry) Modem war schuld. Also meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach qsc anrufen und solange nerven bis die mal nen neues Modem schicken....ehrlich, das wuerd ich als erstes machen, und wenn dann nicht geht anfangen am Rechner zu schrauben....sorry, aber bin echt genervt von qsc, hat mich ueber 2 Tage gekostet und am ende wars nichtmal meine routerkonfig...na ja, auf jeden Fall viel spass mit der qsc hotline (Zitat:"Ne, das Modem kanns nicht sein wenn alle Lampen Gruen leuchten.") 

Gruss MrMagic

----------

## kurt

Hi

was is es den jetzt nu die "mtu", "mru" oder "mss"

ich hab vor über einem jahr danach gesucht wegen meinem adsl.

und ergebnis ist fast alle meinen es sei die "mtu" aber dies ist falsch es ist die "mss"

also wer in der seiner config für das adsl "mtu=1492" bzw. "mtu=1490" (je nach anbiter) und für "mru=1492" bzw. "mru=1490" hat hat es richtig eingetragen.  :Very Happy: 

indem man die mtu heruntersetzt setzt setzt man auch die packetgrösse für den empfang herunter. die ganze welt kann einem zwar anpingen aber das web wird kaum mehr funktionieren.

kommen wir nun zur "mss"

in der "man route" steht

```

  mss M  Setzt den MSS-Wert (Maximum Segment Size) für TCP-Verbindungen über diese

              Route auf M bytes.  Diese  Einstellung  kann  verwendet  werden  um  eine

              kleinere  MTU  zu  erzwingen,  wenn Path MTU Discovery nicht funktioniert

              (normalerweise weil ein Firewall dazwischen ist  der  ICMP  Fragmentation

              Needed  blockt).  Die  Standardeinstellung ist die MTU des Netzwerkinter-

              faces minus Headers oder eine kleinere falls bekannt.

```

diess sagt eigentlich schon alles  :Wink: 

in der /etc/init.d/net.eth0 sieht das dann wie volgt aus.

```

        if [ -n "${gateway}" ] && [ "${gateway%/*}" = "${IFACE}" ]

        then

                ebegin "  Setting default gateway"

                # First delete any existing routes if it was setup by kernel ..

                /sbin/route del default dev ${gateway%/*} &>/dev/null

                /sbin/route add default gw ${gateway#*/} dev ${gateway%/*} \

                        netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1 mss 1000 >/dev/null || {

                        local error=$?

                        ifconfig ${IFACE} down &>/dev/null

                        eend ${error} "Failed to bring ${IFACE} up"

                        stop

                        return ${error}

                }

                eend 0

        fi

```

warum sich das modem verabschiedet wat warcheinlich mit der anzahl der mac adressen  zu tun die es verwalten kann, dies ist widerum vom speicher abhängig der im modem ist.

übrigens M$ fersucht es über die ttl der netzwerkkarte zu lössen was auf den empfang wiederum einfluss hat, ursache bei M$ in der registrie kann man die mss nicht einstellen.

gruss

kurt

entschuldigung für meine rechtschreibung ich bin halt legasteniker  :Wink: 

----------

## st4n

gleiches problem hier auch, liegt aberwahrscheinlich echt an diesem qsc-modem, das packt manchmal nich mal das syncronisieren mit der leitung ... dann muss man 20mal neu starten bis das ding endlich durchgehend gruen leuchtet :P, naja werd die naechsten tage auch mal bei qsc durchklingeln, die sind eigentlich voll i.o. aber warum die son sch**ss modem haben check ich net ...

----------

## dalu

so und hier melde ich mich wieder, nach langer zeit

bei mir lags einfach am kernel.

ich hab jetzt 2.6.0-test9 , den 3com treiber im kernel drin (was bein 2.4.20er nicht klappte) und es läuft perfekt

edit: stimmt nicht, nach einem geistesblitz hab ich mal in der /var/log/syslog nachgesehn

und siehe da. 

Nov 26 00:39:12 jand pppd[3905]: No response to 3 echo-requests

Nov 26 00:39:12 jand pppd[3905]: Serial link appears to be disconnected.

gegooglet, und ein paar hinweise gefunden, also mal in /etc/ppp/ geschaut

und folgendes gefunden:

# LCP echo interval and failure count.

LCP_INTERVAL=20

LCP_FAILURE=3

also

LCP_FAILURE=10

gesetzt, und läuft bis zur zwangstrennung , perfekt

----------

